# Buying Acer S231HL last comments



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

 Finally of all the hassles I've shortlisted Acer S231HL 23" LED Monitor.
 and wont buy DELL ST2320L bcoz of bad review on it.

 So needed all of your comments & suggestions.
 Will buy it this week @10.3k frm prime 

 Also I will buy the Belkin HDMI cable @550k

 Thanx all.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 16, 2011)

i have that monitor
pretty satisfied with it

do check it for defects before buying
*www.techenclave.com/pc-buying-advice/acer-s231hl-23-led-monitor-good-174937.html

some youtube videos tooo...
search for "Acer S231HL' in youtube for videos by uguy69


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 16, 2011)

some youtube videos tooo...
search for "Acer S231HL' in youtube for videos by uguy69

some youtube videos tooo...
search for "Acer S231HL' in youtube for videos by uguy69


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

@v.Na5h: Yeah Bought it finally & have 1 word to say "awesome monitor" :thumbsup


----------

